# Enjoy the New Year’s Eve on Sydney Harbour



## sophiajacob (Aug 16, 2013)

*Running out of Christmas party ideas?*

How about a cruise on the spectacular Sydney Harbour? Hire the Charter Cruises to enjoy the Xmas party at its best. Great food, drinks, seamless service and an awesome view of the Harbour is a promise. Enquire now to make this Christmas special. For further details, visit us at sydneyharbourchartercruises.com.au


----------



## sophiajacob (Aug 16, 2013)

Cruise onboard one of our luxurious boats and be a part of the Harbour of Parade. New Year's Eve celebrations on the Sydney Harbour can't get better than this. Watch the spectacular fireworks while you enjoy a mouth watering dinner with an array of your favourite drinks. For further details, visit us at: newyearsevesydney.net.au or sydneyharbourchartercruises.com.au


----------



## HudsonJuan (Nov 9, 2013)

I am planning for new year but i wouln't know much about this place.Whats special during new Year there


----------



## atulmittal0109 (Dec 14, 2013)

I am going to celebrate this New year in Paris. It was always a dream for me to see New year eve in Paris and luckily, this year, I will be able to make it real. I have already arranged New year gifts for my friends and family members.


----------



## ryanwilliams (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't know about NY Eve, but I took my gf to the harbour for Valentine's Day and we had a lovely cruise.


----------

